# Danville, VA results



## Finney (May 17, 2009)

Way to go Charlie... 3rd place! :supz: 

Pigs in the Park
Danville, VA
05/15/2009 - 05/16/2009 


Grand Champion: Cool Smoke
Reserve Champion: Dizzy Pig BBQ Team

Overall:
1 Cool Smoke
2 Dizzy Pig BBQ Team
3 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
4 Smokers Wild
5 Smokin' Triggers
6 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
7 Checkered Pig
8 Rixcue
9 Pork of the North
10 Mountain Magic CountryBB
11 Tarheel Smokers
12 Red, White, and Que
13 Two Old Men and a Grill
14 Pig Headed
15 Dirty Smoke
16 Butts and Breastts
17 Them Ohio Boys
18 Raw Talent
19 Little Chef Pit Crew
20 P&C Smoke-a-holics
21 BigMo&theAhoBBQ'N Outlaw
22 Tater Bugs
23 My Side of the Mountain
24 Pickin' Porkers
25 Pig Me Cooking Team
26 Bare Bonz
27 Billy T's
28 The Crazy Redneck's BBQ
29 Smoke this
30 Pork N Bones
31 Part Time Party Porkers
32 Hogback Mountain BBQ
33 Stoke & Smoke BBQ
34 B4BBQ
35 Kilted Kilby
36 The Grill Meister
37 Texas Roadhouse
38 Lava Pigs BBQ
39 Gooney Creek BBQ
40 Mr. Woo's BBQ
41 JD's Smokin Misfits
42 Just Pickers PigginForFu
43 Pitts Custom Q
44 Mr. Edd's Barbeque
45 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
46 Two Smokin' Bubbas
47 Ashburn Barbeque Team
48 EB's Bar-B-Que
49 Hog Town Boys
50 Fats Pig and Chick
51 Pure and Sinful
52 UP N SMOKE
53 The Bayou Poker Smokers



Chicken:
1 Red, White, and Que
2 Cool Smoke
3 Dizzy Pig BBQ Team
4 Tater Bugs
5 Pig Headed
6 Two Old Men and a Grill
7 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
8 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
9 Smokin' Triggers
10 Butts and Breastts
11 Smokers Wild
12 Billy T's
13 Checkered Pig
14 P&C Smoke-a-holics
15 Little Chef Pit Crew
16 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
17 Two Smokin' Bubbas
18 Mountain Magic CountryBB
19 The Bayou Poker Smokers
20 Rixcue
21 BigMo&theAhoBBQ'N Outlaw
22 Pork of the North
23 Ashburn Barbeque Team
24 Hogback Mountain BBQ
25 Part Time Party Porkers
26 Dirty Smoke
27 The Crazy Redneck's BBQ
28 Smoke this
29 Stoke & Smoke BBQ
30 Mr. Woo's BBQ
31 Just Pickers PigginForFu
32 Pure and Sinful
33 Lava Pigs BBQ
34 Raw Talent
35 Pig Me Cooking Team
36 Mr. Edd's Barbeque
37 Bare Bonz
38 Kilted Kilby
39 Pork N Bones
40 Gooney Creek BBQ
41 Pitts Custom Q
42 Tarheel Smokers
43 My Side of the Mountain
44 B4BBQ
45 Texas Roadhouse
46 Hog Town Boys
47 Pickin' Porkers
48 JD's Smokin Misfits
49 Them Ohio Boys
50 Fats Pig and Chick
51 The Grill Meister
52 EB's Bar-B-Que
53 UP N SMOKE


 Ribs:
1 Pork of the North
2 Smoke this
3 Smokers Wild
4 Pork N Bones
5 Rixcue
6 My Side of the Mountain
7 Cool Smoke
8 Them Ohio Boys
9 B4BBQ
10 BigMo&theAhoBBQ'N Outlaw
11 Two Old Men and a Grill
12 Smokin' Triggers
13 Tarheel Smokers
14 Checkered Pig
15 The Bayou Poker Smokers
16 Bare Bonz
17 Mountain Magic CountryBB
18 P&C Smoke-a-holics
19 Dizzy Pig BBQ Team
20 Raw Talent
21 Lava Pigs BBQ
22 Little Chef Pit Crew
23 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
24 Butts and Breastts
25 Mr. Edd's Barbeque
26 The Crazy Redneck's BBQ
27 Red, White, and Que
28 Pitts Custom Q
29 Kilted Kilby
30 Tater Bugs
31 Pickin' Porkers
32 Pig Headed
33 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
34 The Grill Meister
35 Two Smokin' Bubbas
36 Stoke & Smoke BBQ
37 Dirty Smoke
38 Pig Me Cooking Team
39 Texas Roadhouse
40 Part Time Party Porkers
41 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
42 Billy T's
43 EB's Bar-B-Que
44 Ashburn Barbeque Team
45 Hogback Mountain BBQ
46 Gooney Creek BBQ
47 Fats Pig and Chick
48 UP N SMOKE
49 Mr. Woo's BBQ
50 JD's Smokin Misfits
51 Hog Town Boys
52 Pure and Sinful
53 Just Pickers PigginForFu



Pork:
1 Cool Smoke
2 Pickin' Porkers
3 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
4 Dirty Smoke
5 Tarheel Smokers
6 Dizzy Pig BBQ Team
7 The Bayou Poker Smokers
8 Raw Talent
9 Stoke & Smoke BBQ
10 Pig Me Cooking Team
11 Smokin' Triggers
12 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
13 Bare Bonz
14 Checkered Pig
15 Billy T's
16 My Side of the Mountain
17 Smokers Wild
18 Pig Headed
19 UP N SMOKE
20 JD's Smokin Misfits
21 Butts and Breastts
22 Rixcue
23 Little Chef Pit Crew
24 Gooney Creek BBQ
25 Two Old Men and a Grill
26 Them Ohio Boys
27 Pure and Sinful
28 Fats Pig and Chick
29 EB's Bar-B-Que
30 The Crazy Redneck's BBQ
31 Mr. Woo's BBQ
32 Texas Roadhouse
33 B4BBQ
34 Hogback Mountain BBQ
35 Just Pickers PigginForFu
36 Kilted Kilby
37 Pork of the North
38 Mountain Magic CountryBB
39 The Grill Meister
40 Part Time Party Porkers
41 P&C Smoke-a-holics
42 Mr. Edd's Barbeque
43 Red, White, and Que
44 Tater Bugs
45 BigMo&theAhoBBQ'N Outlaw
46 Pitts Custom Q
47 Smoke this
48 Pork N Bones
49 Two Smokin' Bubbas
50 Lava Pigs BBQ
51 Hog Town Boys
52 Ashburn Barbeque Team
53 Bubba's Backyard BBQ


 Brisket:
1 Them Ohio Boys
2 Smokers Wild
3 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
4 Mountain Magic CountryBB
5 The Grill Meister
6 Smokin' Triggers
7 Rixcue
8 Checkered Pig
9 Tarheel Smokers
10 Dizzy Pig BBQ Team
11 Cool Smoke
12 Pork of the North
13 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
14 Pork N Bones
15 JD's Smokin Misfits
16 BigMo&theAhoBBQ'N Outlaw
17 Just Pickers PigginForFu
18 Part Time Party Porkers
19 Red, White, and Que
20 P&C Smoke-a-holics
21 Hogback Mountain BBQ
22 Pickin' Porkers
23 Dirty Smoke
24 Smoke this
25 Texas Roadhouse
26 Pig Me Cooking Team
27 Hog Town Boys
28 Tater Bugs
29 My Side of the Mountain
30 Two Old Men and a Grill
31 The Crazy Redneck's BBQ
32 Little Chef Pit Crew
33 Mr. Woo's BBQ
34 Butts and Breastts
35 Gooney Creek BBQ
36 Kilted Kilby
37 Ashburn Barbeque Team
38 Lava Pigs BBQ
39 B4BBQ
40 Raw Talent
41 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
42 Pig Headed
43 EB's Bar-B-Que
44 Billy T's
45 Pitts Custom Q
46 Bare Bonz
47 Stoke & Smoke BBQ
48 Two Smokin' Bubbas
49 Fats Pig and Chick
50 Mr. Edd's Barbeque
51 UP N SMOKE
52 Pure and Sinful


----------



## Gary in VA (May 21, 2009)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Thanks Finny......
> You know that an old blind hog will find an acorn every now and then.



oh quit being modest Mr. Two Time Grand Champion


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 21, 2009)

wow, didn't notice this before.....congrats on a fabulous finish!


----------



## Jack W. (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if that EB's Bar-B-Que is Raine.  It would be nice to see her back on the trail

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## swampsauce (May 22, 2009)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if that EB's Bar-B-Que is Raine.  It would be nice to see her back on the trail
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack


Jack, I know they were in Lumberton ;ast year. Would think they are one in the same.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2009)

that's her.  I heard the restaurant closed, but I haven't
made contact.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 26, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that's her.  I heard the restaurant closed, but I haven't
> made contact.



it's  shame.. they had great food at that place...


----------

